# Clone Trooper



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I deeply admire pallan65's designs as one of the most beautiful and elegantly curved and ergonomic board cut frames on the market today. Perry has kindly allowed me to make and exhibit a copy of his Classic PS-1 model in polished Jade G-10 laminate. I have paid an agreed license fee to make and exhibit the one off slingshot below.





















































Making and shooting this slingshot has taught me a lot and will help improve my designs. I like the thick forks for the way they feel in the hand, the soft tops where the bands attach and the deep grooves.

I will not make further slingshots in his design and won't offer the template to other makers, so if you want one like (or better) than this, please visit Perry's website ( https://sites.google...plusslingshots/ ) and place and order.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks ZDP I appreciate the compliment on my design and work!!! It really means a lot coming from an accomplished knife maker like yourself. Very interesting material and look. Nice workmanship!!! Thanks for showing it off.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Praise from the master himself! Thanks for letting me do this. I wish I had matched the thickness of the original (this is only 1/2") and scalloped the board in the same way (this is basically a radiused edge), but I like the translucency and the overall feel.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow, that is awesome! Very, very pretty!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

That really is like a work of art, beautiful slingshot.
Martin


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't know what to say about that slingshot. I, too, am an admirer of Pallan's designs.

All I can say, ZDP, is that you made something pretty awsome.

Oh, yeah, and: PLEASE, NO FORK HITS!!!!!!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

The more I look at the A+ Slingshots website, the more I feel I didn't do it justice. I should have used 3/4" desert ironwood and more faithfully followed the scalloping. Oh well, it's good for the novelty of seeing a classic wood design in a modern material and I'll leave the woodwork to Perry. This one's probably going to a friend of mine to clear critters from the tennis courts. Me, I'll be shooting one of Perry's Bamboo Classics that I ordered today. I can't wait!

In the meantime, I've made another (very different) design in candy red acrylic. I'll post that soon.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Beautiful=Is the laminate expensive to work with and or make??
Tnx Bugar


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks great. I got to hold one of Pallan,s works at the tournament. It has a fit that feels right.

At the time it didn't have bands on it and forgot to follow up when it was banded. I got the impression the design would lend to a natural feel in shooting too.


----------



## RIDE (Mar 19, 2010)

What a combo!

I have a pallan65 Bamboo shooter....and lucky enough to have a creation from ZDP-189....so I have a pretty good idea just how amazing this piece must be. What a KILLER collab!

Guys...if you don't have one of Pallan's shooters....you are truly missing out!

GREAT WORK ZDP.........that thing is a beauty!!!

RIDE


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I should probably give it an intentional fork hit (or hit a scrap) to test the effect.











Bugar said:


> What a combo!
> 
> I have a pallan65 Bamboo shooter....and lucky enough to have a creation from ZDP-189....so I have a pretty good idea just how amazing this piece must be. What a KILLER collab!
> 
> ...


RIDE, your slingshot is in a different G-10. It's finished in acetone, rather than polished. Both methods are good. Geko's design sure shoots sweet and is smaller. Perry's work is art.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Today I finally gave away the clone trooper to a happy friend, a new shooter who liked the comforting tall and wide forks and the ergonomic way the fork felt in his hand. I fitted it with Express Bands as they are eminently shootable on this frame and he'll need the power as he'll be taking it hunting in Sabah, Malaysia. He got his eye in very quickly for someone new to slingshot shooting and I am confident he'll bag something with it.


----------

